
Facebook will be dead in 5 years (2012) - thepumpkin1979
https://www.forbes.com/sites/ericjackson/2012/04/30/heres-why-google-and-facebook-might-completely-disappear-in-the-next-5-years/#765b50f3159c
======
emilios1995
This doesn't make any sense. So, Facebook will die because of its failure to
embrace Mobile? What does that mean? Facebook has a fairly nice app.

Is Instagram the flagship example of the new model of companies? Well, guess
who owns it.

Amazon won't die because of its lack of social features, it just not how their
business model work, and they just keep growing

So, Will Siri replace Google? Guess where will Sire get the data from. And
anyway, Google is doing a very nice job with Google Home and Google Assistant

~~~
thewhitetulip
>This doesn't make any sense. So, Facebook will die because of its failure to
embrace Mobile? What does that mean? Facebook has a fairly nice app.

It didn't have a clear mobile strategy back in 2012.

